# temple dedication date



## Preach (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone know what the date was when Solomon dedicated the temple?
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 24, 2005)

> "Thiele's chronology of the Israelite kings [The Mysterious Numbers of the Hebrew Kings (1983)...places Solomon's coronation in circa 931 BC. Thus the temple was founded in 928 and Moses brought the Israelites out of Egypt four hundred and eighty years earlier in circa 1447 BC. This date for Exodus is supported by Judges 11:26 where it states that around three hundred years had elapsed from the Conquest of the Promised Land to the judgeship of Jephthah (c. 1110 BC."
> - David M. Rohl, A Test of Time: The Bible from Myth to History (1995), p. 249


 from this web page (googled): http://www.mystae.com/restricted/streams/thera/exodus.html
I have no opinon on this site itself.

I was looking for any reference to Thiele's work, so I would guess this is a proper reference to it (and the date). I haven't seen anything yet to rival his work, though I might not agree with every single jot and tittle in Thiele's book. I believe it certainly is the new "starting point" (since liberal theology's 19th & 20th century attempt to demolish the O.T.'s historical credibility) for conservative chronology respecting the dates of the period of the Israelite monarchies (i.e. trusting the Bible's historical reliability).

[Edited on 6-24-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Preach (Jun 27, 2005)

Bruce, I thought Solomon's reign was from approx. 970-930 B.C. Are these dates wrong? The Bible states that Solomon began the Temple four years (I think) into his reign. Any comment on your understanding of Solomon's dates. If Solomon began his reign in 931 B.C what would be the dates for David? Moreover, according to the quote, it seems that it only took three years to build the temple. Does this sound right? It's all new information to me, so I'm just trying to understand the dates.
Thanks,
Bobby


----------

